# new dress



## ska_wiking (Jun 14, 2006)

i buy it last month and it's for the local festival 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i hope you like it! what shoes do you recomend me???


----------



## dentaldee (Jun 14, 2006)

that's a very pretty dress!! I think something silver and strappy would look nice!


----------



## ninamlee (Jun 14, 2006)

i think it would look cute with a wide white belt with cute white pumps!!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 14, 2006)

^^its more "sexy" then relaxing hehe id say some nice silver strappy heels


----------



## LaBellaVita (Jun 14, 2006)

It looks kind of like a nightgown, I don't know I'm not feeling it.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dentaldee* 
_ I think something silver and strappy would look nice!_

 
i agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the purple color looks great on you esp with your dark hair


----------



## prima (Jun 16, 2006)

Girl, purple is your color!! If the festival's more casual than formal, I'd say go with wedges.


----------



## wonderdida (Jun 16, 2006)

this dress is amazing!!
I love purple so much!! I think it will look great with golden sandals


----------

